# Samba?



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

hallo,

ich habe gerade mit yast2 Samba von der cd installiert die bei meinem suse linux 8.1 dabei war. habe jetzt nur ein problem ich finde es nirgends. weis vieleicht jemand wo das hininstalliert wird und wie ich es dann öffnen kann.


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Samba ist ein Server, der einen SMB-Server (Windows Netzwerkprotokoll) vorgaukelt. Wenn Du es installiert hast, sollte es automatisch gestartet werden. Die Konfiguration liegt entweder in /etc/samba/smb.conf oder (wenn SuSE das mal wieder anders macht) an einer anderen Stelle in der gleichen Datei. 
Nach Bearbeitung der Konfiguration muss der Server per "/etc/inid.d/samba restart" neu gestartet werden (evtl. reicht "reload" start "restart").

MfG Markus


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

also ich hätte vieleicht noch dazusagen sollen das ich totaler linux nub bin. kann ich da auf samba über die konsole zugreifen und wenn wie. oder geht das auch per kde 3.0. wie muss ich mir samba vorstellen geht das grafisch oder nur mit text?


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Nun, Samba ist in dem Sinne kein Programm, mit dem du direkt interagieren kannst. Was du machen kannst ist, dass du einen Windowsrechner im Netzwerk startest, und dann von diesem auf deinen Linuxrechner per Netzwerkumgebung zugreifst; Samba ist das Programm, dass dann dafür sorgt, dass das funktionert (ist ähnlich wie ein Webserver - mit dem machst du ja auch nichts direkt, sondern nur durch einen Browser).

Ich glaube (kann das aber nicht versichern), dass der Konqueror eine SMB-Unterstützung in der SuSE8 eingebaut hat: einfach einen Konqueror starten und smb://localhost/ eingeben. Wenn du jetzt was sehen kannst, ist dafür Samba verantwortlich.

Wenn Du kein Netzwerk mit anderen (Windows-) Rechnern hast, bringt die Samba nichts, außer Speicherplatzverschwendung auf Primär- und Sekundärspeicher. Handlungsempfehlung in diesem Fall: deinstallieren.

MfG Markus


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

ja das scheint zu gehen jedoch kommt eine passwortabfrag. wo wird das passwort festgelegt. dann habe ich noch eine frage wie seh ich denn mit linux ob ich verbindung zum netzwerk habe. unten in der systemleiste ist zwar immer das symbol des netzwerksteckers jedoch ist der doch glaube ich um ins internet zu gehen. das macht er jedenfals wen ich da einmal draufklicke.

was muss ich da überhaupt noch configurieren das Samba läuft?

wenn ich in der konsole /etc/samba/smb.conf eingebe kommt keine berechtigung.


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Das Passwort sollte das gleiche sein, dass du auch beim Anmelden an den Computerverwendest. 

Ich nehme jetzt mal an, dass du mindestens zwei Rechner hast, einen mit Windows und einen mit Linux, beide über ein Netzwerkkabel miteinander verbunden (bitte korrigieren, wenn das nicht stimmen sollte).

Das mit dem Netzwerk ist schon nicht mehr so einfach: Du müsstest eine IP-Adresse haben, die zu deinem lokalen Netzwerk passt. Deiner Beschreibung entnehme ich, dass (wenn du einen anderen Windowsrechner hast) du keine Adresse angegeben zu haben scheinst. Wenn dem so ist, wirst du das bei deiner Windows-Kiste auch nicht gemacht haben, richtig? 

Jetzt wird's tricky. Windows vergibt in einem solchen Fall automatisch Netzwerkadressen, und da bei Windows alles per Broadcasts (ein Windowsrechner schreit ins Netz: "ich hier, wer noch" und alle antworten) funktioniert, merkt man das nicht. 

So einfach ist das bei Linux nicht (die Beobachtung ist nämlich, dass die meisten Automatismen automatisch ins Chaos führen).,,

Desweiteren lässt sich Samba über eine Konfigurationsdatei namens "smb.conf" einstellen, die aber nur als root zu bearbeiten ist. Wo diese Datei liegt, weiss ich im Falle von SuSE nicht. Aber um sie zu finden solltest du dich einfach nach /etc begeben "cd /etc" und "find -name smb.conf" ausführen. Die Fundstelle ist dann da, wo die Datei ist (logisch, wa?). 

Weiterhin gibt es ein Programm namens SWAT, womit man Samba per Webbrowser konfigurieren kann. In der Vergangenheit fand ich das aber umständlicher als die Datei mit einem Editor zu bearbeiten.

MfG Markus


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BillaBong _
> *was muss ich da überhaupt noch configurieren das Samba läuft?*



Nun, Samba läuft ja schon, du musst ja nur was ändern, wenn die defaults nicht passen...



> *
> wenn ich in der konsole /etc/samba/smb.conf eingebe kommt keine berechtigung. *



smb.conf ist eine Textdatei, der muss man dann schon mit einem Editor beikommen. Ich empfehle da für die Konsole immer "joe". Klein, mit integrierter "Onlinehilfe" und ohne verkrampfende Tastenkombinationen (wie Emacs: Esc Meta Alt Control Shift).

Regards, Markus


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

so habe jetzt die smb.conf mit kwrite geöffnet. da kommt dann folgendes zum vorschein:

# smb.conf is the main samba configuration file. You find a full commented
# version at /usr/share/doc/packages/samba/examples/smb.conf.SuSE
# Date: 2002-09-12
[global]
	workgroup = TUX-NET
	os level = 2
	time server = yes
	unix extensions = yes
	encrypt passwords = yes
	printing = CUPS
	printcap name = CUPS
	socket options = SO_KEEPALIVE IPTOS_LOWDELAY TCP_NODELAY
	wins support = no
	character set = ISO8859-15
	client code page = 850
	veto files = /*.eml/*.nws/riched20.dll/*.{*}/
[homes]
	comment = Home Directories
	valid users = %S
	browseable = no
	writeable = yes
	create mask = 0640
	directory mask = 0750
[printers]
	comment = All Printers
	path = /var/tmp
	printable = yes
	create mask = 0600
	browseable = no
[print$]
	comment = Printer Drivers
	path = /var/lib/samba/drivers
	write list = @ntadmin root
	force group = ntadmin
	create mask = 0664
	directory mask = 0775

dann nochmal zur allgemeinen verständigung. 

Rechner 1 :
Suse Linux 8.1
2 netzwerkkarten 
eth0 : ip 192.168.1.1 Subnetzmaske : 255.255.255.0
eth1 : ip 192.168.1.2 Subnetzmaske : 255.255.255.0

Netzwerkverbindung läuft über Hub zu:

Rechner 2:
Windows 2000
1 netzwerkkarte
ip 192.168.1.10 Subnetzmaske : 255.255.255.0

-mein ziel von linux auf windows zugreifen und umgekehrt + Datenaustausch. was muss ich jetzt in der smb.conf einstellen das das klappt?


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Eigentlich sollte es reichen, wenn Du auf dem Windowsrechner einen Explorer aufmachst und in die Address-Zeile \\192.168.1.1\ oder \\192.168.1.2\ eingibst. 

Bezüglich kwrite und smb.conf: Du bist nicht zufällig als root an KDE angemeldet? Davon würde ich nämlich *dringenst* abraten.

Eventuell musst du noch die Arbeitsgruppe (workgroup) auf einen einheitlichen Wert einstellen - ist angenehmer aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

hilfe ich verzweifele 

ich finde da keinen linux rechner bzw. nur meinen windows rechner im explorer. ich finde auch nix wenn ich nach der ip suche. komisch ist jedoch wenn ich mit der eingabeaufforderung unter windows die ip 192.168.1.1 und 192.168.1.2 anpinge bringt er mit die meldung null % verlust. dann nochmal zu der frage mit woran seh ich ob meine netzwerkkarten aktiv sind ich seh bei mir in der taskleiste nur die verbindung ins internet. gibt es bei linux nicht auch sowas wo ich sehen kann welche rechner im netzwerk sind ?

edit:

achso, andersrum gehts auch wenn ich in der konsole von linux ping192.168.1.10 bekomme ich am windows rechner ein signal.


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Versuch mal auf der Linuxkiste "smbclient -L 192.168.1.10" und "smbclient -L 192.168.1.1"

Markus


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

dann kommt das:

billabong@linux:~> smbclient-L 192.168.1.10
bash: smbclient-L: command not found
billabong@linux:~> smbclient -L 192.168.1.10
added interface ip=192.168.1.2 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
added interface ip=192.168.1.1 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
error connecting to 192.168.1.10:139 (No route to host)
Error connecting to 192.168.1.10 (No route to host)
Connection to 192.168.1.10 failed
billabong@linux:~> smbclient -L 192.168.1.1
added interface ip=192.168.1.2 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
added interface ip=192.168.1.1 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
error connecting to 192.168.1.1:139 (Connection refused)
Error connecting to 192.168.1.1 (Connection refused)
Connection to 192.168.1.1 failed

Edit :
habe vorhin die ip von der windows mühle in 192.168.1.3 geändert. neues ergebnis nach eingaben von smbclient -L 192.168.1.3 :

billabong@linux:~> smbclient -L 192.168.1.3
added interface ip=192.168.1.2 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
added interface ip=192.168.1.1 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
session request to 192.168.1.3 failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Password:


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Hm, ist samba gestartet? Wenn "ps ax | grep smbd | grep -v grep" nichts ausgibt, dann mal als root "/etc/init.d/samba start" ausführen. 

Ein Ping auf 192.168.1.10 funktioniert, aber hier sagt er "no route to host"? Merkwürdig! Zweite Frage: Warum hast Du zwei Netzwerkkarten (eth1 und eth0) im selben Netz? Ist das richtig?

MfG Markus


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

billabong@linux:~> ps ax|grep smbd|grep -v
Aufruf: grep [OPTION]... MUSTER [DATEI]...
»grep --help« gibt Ihnen mehr Informationen.
billabong@linux:~> ps ax | grep smbd | grep -v
Aufruf: grep [OPTION]... MUSTER [DATEI]...
»grep --help« gibt Ihnen mehr Informationen.
billabong@linux:~>
 geht auch nicht. zwei netzwerkkartenhabe ich im netz weil ich mir am anfang net sicher war welche funktioniert und welche nicht da dachte ich machste zwei dran dann geht eine auf jedenfall das is ja auch bestimmt net der grund warum das ganze net geht. oder doch ja eth 1 und eth 0 sind im selben netz weil sie im selben rechner sind soll ich mal eine rausziehen?

edit:

/etc/init.d/samba start geht auch nicht. das findet er nicht


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

hier damit du mal weist wie das bei mir in /etc und /init.d aussieht:

billabong@linux:~> cd /etc
billabong@linux:/etc> ls
DIR_COLORS         im_palette-small.pal  passwd-
HOSTNAME           im_palette-tiny.pal   passwd.YaST2save
Muttrc             im_palette.pal        permissions
SuSE-release       imrc                  permissions.d
SuSEconfig         imwheelrc             permissions.easy
WindowMaker        inetd.conf            permissions.local
X11                init.d                permissions.paranoid
XF86Config         inittab               permissions.secure
adjtime            input.conf            postfix
aliases            inputrc               powerd.conf
aliases.d          insserv.conf          ppp
aliases.db         ioctl.save            profile
alsa.d             iproute2              profile.d
asound.state       isdn                  profile.dos
at.deny            issue                 protocols
auto.master        issue.net             raw
auto.misc          java                  rc.d
bash.bashrc        jmacsrc               rc.d.README
codecs.conf        joerc                 rc.status
cron.d             jpicorc               reader.conf
cron.daily         jstarrc               resolv.conf
cron.hourly        kde3rc                resolv.conf.saved.by.pppd.ppp0
cron.monthly       krb5.conf             rjoerc
cron.weekly        ksysguarddrc          rpc
crontab            ld.so.cache           samba
crontab.old        ld.so.conf            scpm.conf
csh.cshrc          lesskey               screenrc
csh.login          lesskey.bin           securetty
cups               localtime             security
default            login.defs            sensors.conf
defaultdomain      logindevperm          services
defkeymap.map      logrotate.conf        shadow
enscript.cfg       logrotate.d           shadow-
esd.conf           lvmtab                shadow.YaST2save
exports            lvmtab.d              shells
fam.conf           magic                 skel
fb.modes           mail.rc               smpppd-c.conf
fdprm              mailcap               smpppd.conf
filesystems        manpath.config        ssh
fstab              mesa.conf             ssl
ftpusers           mime.types            sudoers
gpm                modules.conf          susehelp.d
group              modules.conf.-        suseservers
group-             motd                  sysconfig
group.YaST2save    mplayer.conf          syslog.conf
grub.conf          mtab                  termcap
gshadow            mtools.conf           ttytype
gshadow-           netgroup              unixODBC
gshadow.YaST2save  networks              uucp
gtk                news                  vimrc
host.conf          nntpserver            wgetrc
hosts              nscd.conf             wmifsrc
hosts.allow        nsswitch.conf         wminetrc
hosts.deny         ntp.conf              wmmount
hosts.equiv        openldap              wmtunerc
hosts.lpd          opt                   wvdial.conf
hotplug            pam.d                 xml
httpd              papersize             zshenv
hushlogins         passwd                zshrc
billabong@linux:/etc> cd init.d
billabong@linux:/etc/init.d> ls
README               boot.clock     boot.local                boot.swap    halt.local  network    powerfail  rc4.d           single        syslog
SuSEfirewall2_final  boot.crypto    boot.localfs              boot.sysctl  hotplug     nfs        random     rc5.d           skeleton      xdm
SuSEfirewall2_init   boot.d         boot.localnet             cron         hwscan      nfslock    raw        rc6.d           smbfs         xfs
SuSEfirewall2_setup  boot.idedma    boot.lvm                  cups         inetd       nfsserver  rc         rcS.d           smpppd        xntpd
alsasound            boot.ipconfig  boot.md                   fam          isdn        nscd       rc0.d      reboot          splash        ypbind
atd                  boot.isapnp    boot.proc                 fbset        joystick    pcscd      rc1.d      rpasswdd        splash_early
autofs               boot.klog      boot.restore_permissions  gpm          kbd         portmap    rc2.d      rpmconfigcheck  splash_late
boot                 boot.ldconfig  boot.scpm                 halt         ksysguardd  postfix    rc3.d      setserial       sshd
billabong@linux:/etc/init.d>

sorry muss jetzt weg freundin nervt. kannst ja vieleicht wenn dir noch was einfällt hinschreiben ich lese es dann morgen. wenn nicht bin morgen abend wieder da und nerve weiter


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Hm, mystisch, denn in /etc/init.d sollte entweder ein Skript names smb, smbd oder samba sein. Zwei Möglichkeiten: Entweder ist der Server nicht installiert, sondern nur der client, oder SuSE macht's mal wieder merkwürdig. 

Übrigens hast Du bei "ps ax | grep smbd | grep -v grep" das letzte grep vergessen 

Was sagt "nmbd -D ; smbd -D" als root?


----------



## BillaBong (5. Oktober 2003)

Wow erfolg 

habe gerade mal wieder smbclient -L + ip (windows 2ooo) + passwort ergebniss:

billabong@linux:~> smbclient -L 192.168.1.3
added interface ip=192.168.1.2 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
added interface ip=192.168.1.1 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0
session request to 192.168.1.3 failed (Called name not present)
session request to 192 failed (Called name not present)
Password:
Anonymous login successful
Domain=[GODQUAKER] OS=[Windows 5.0] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager]

        Sharename      Type      Comment
        ---------      ----      -------
Error returning browse list: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED

        Server               Comment
        ---------            -------

        Workgroup            Master
        ---------            -------
        GODQUAKER            GODQUAKE-8D7364

Godquaker is die arbeitsgruppe vom windows rechner 

das sieht doch schon mal garnet so schlecht aus. so waran kann ich denn erkennen ob ich nur den client installiert habe ?


----------



## Archer (5. Oktober 2003)

Weniger Code, mehr manuell: wenn "ps ax | less" denn String "smbd" enthält, läuft der Server. Ich stelle gerade fest, dass es wohl eher "smbclient -L \\\\192.168.1.10 -U [WINUSER]" heißen müsste. Aber von Linux -> Windows gibt's schon einmal Verbindung. 

Ich würde in /etc/samba/smb.conf beizeiten statt "workgroup = TUX-NET" "workgroup = GODQUAKER" eintragen, by the way.

MfG Markus


----------



## BillaBong (6. Oktober 2003)

nabend leute,

also ich weis jetzt auf jedenfall warum das ganze nicht geht ich habe einen 2. irgendwas client und den rest von einer anderen version wenn überhaupt. kann mir vieleicht jemand einen link schicken wo ich mir eine neue sambaversion komplett runterladen kann. dann müsste ich vieleicht die alte deinstallieren und die neue auch noch installieren wie das geht breuchte ich auch noch ein bisschen hilfe


----------



## Archer (7. Oktober 2003)

Hm, du sagst, du nutzt SuSE? Wie wäre es mit einer Installation vom SuSE-FTP Server - da sollte es aktuelle, komplette Versionen geben.


----------

